# greetings, from lancaster, pa



## bassrocker4u2 (Mar 18, 2008)

hellow all!   well we just arrived in pa, a few months ago after selling our bbq restaurant in savannah, ga.  we had a mom and pop place there called  'coffee bluff bbq' for 5-6 yrs. there, we had a home-made smoker, 8 foot long, and 4 ft deep.  in the bottom we had two gas burners, and mounted above each was a disc, for loading wood. so, i would load it with wood, fire the gas, then cut the gas when the wood was ready.  i would smoke all day with the wood, then fire the gas to finish off. this system worked well for me, and we had alot of write-ups, and exposure.  but we grew tired, and missing the grandkids who lived in pa. so, we sold our baby(the bbq), and moved.  since arriving here in dec, we figured we would semi-retire.  i took on a little part time job at applebees, and my wife took on part time at walmart.  after a few short weeks, she grew real tired of the walmart world, and resigned.  i was having similar difficulty. the problem is, once you work for yourself, you cant go back to working for others. its just not the same anymore. for us, anyway. we have that owner mentality, and just cant break it. so, then my wife stumbled across this little cafe for sell.  and the rest, is history.  well, not yet.  we are in the beginning stages of starting up our newest adventure. this time, with alot more experience behind us. this time, we are going to live a life outside of work..... hopefully.   
         i look foward to sharing our adventures, and learning from you all as well.    
      i have decided to attempt to offer real southern style bbq on our menu, as there is nothing decent that i have found any where near.
    i have a small char-broil silver, with the offset firebox that i am starting with initially.  for a while, i will be experimenting at home with this smoker, trying to come up with a good formula.  so far, my first smoke was total crap, almost too ashamed to place in a nice trash can, i h ave to use the old beat up one for this crap..lol  i guess i am real critical of my own product.   so i am trying to find a real wood source up here, and thats difficult so far.    many journeys lay ahead.......

mike


----------



## ibsmoking (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Mike to SMF we are glad to have you.  Good luck in your new adventure.


----------



## chdolfnz (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello and welcome..I am from Lancaster also (Lampeter/Bridgeport area). I have been on the forum for awhile now, but still consider myself a newbie...am in the process of purchasing a new smoker (not real satisfied with the one I have), just not sure what to get!! Did you work at the Lancaster Applebees....we go sometimes!  What is the name of the cafe you bought? When you get it going I would love to try it out...you are right about not alot of good "Q" places around here! When I'm not enjoying my own, I love to try the work of others! Good luck to you and if you need any pointers, this is the right place to get answers!!

Curt


----------



## dionysus (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Mike, glad you found us. You've come to the right place. Lots of knowledgeable people here, but sounds like you might be able to teach us a thing or two....


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Mike to SMF.  I am right down the road from you, and until recently I worked in southern chester county.  You are right about being able to find good Q up there.  The Amish folks do a lot of pork and chicken bbq's that they sell to the public on saturdays but, while tasty, it just isnt real southern bbq.

Good luck with the new business, and if you ever need a hand, let me know.  I would love to find a part time gig in a real bbq joint.  By the way I have eaten at your savannah restaurant on a few occasions and the food was fantastic.  Welcome to the area and thatnks for bringing a taste of savannah up north.  I have always said it was one of the most beautiful cities I have ever had the pleasure to visit.

Enjoy your time here!!!


----------



## psychobrew (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome from another guy who's down the street from you.  Lot's of places around that will sell cords of firewood (usually from a home), and much of that should be good for smoking.  Worth checking out anyway.  Good luck with your business.  Can't wait to check it out.

Any plans on entertainment (i.e. bands)?


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!  Good luck with the newest adventure!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!!  Just up the road from you ... there is a pretty big BBQ event comin'....  New Holland has a pretty big event every [email protected] meadow creek welding....  Enjoy this place- lots of friendly folks here that all love good que!!


----------



## kookie (Mar 19, 2008)

Welcome to the site..........I hope your cafe turns out for you and your wife............Best of luck.......


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome Mike. Glad to have you. There is a great thread here called restaurant search. One of our members started a q joint in Boston. I am sure you have your own stories but you might enjoy reading it. Again, welcome.


----------



## mikejerky (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome Mike
 Just a few miles north of you in Manheim and can't wait for your new place to open. Would love to finally have a local bbq joint that has great food. Good luckand keep us informed. Lots of good info from a lot of talented Qers.


----------



## rag (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome. If you are using the small cooker I'm thinking of, it will drive you nuts trying to keep the temp on the mark. Will tend to dry things out too.
Consider joining Mid Atlantic BBQ Assn. MABQQA.com
You can get support for your operation there.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2008)

welcome aboard Mike sure glad to have some southern bbq here.


----------



## crockadale (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mike. I was Hatched and raised in Savannah, Left in 1978 and moved to Florida. Good luck getting your resturant going.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF, plenty of friendly folks here that are willing to help you out, just ask.


----------



## srossman (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the site.  I'm in the next county over from you in Chester.  Where abouts in Lancaster are you?  And what's the cafe that you bought?  Good luck.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## bassrocker4u2 (Mar 22, 2008)

wow!!   i never felt so welcome! thank you all. i feel like  i have just made a ton of new friends.  sure would love to meet you all.  we are residing in east earl, which is pretty much the same as new holland. thanks for the tip on meadow creek. i  met the folks there, and i am buying wood there now. plus, there bbq spice is a great addition to my rub. (second butt smoked yesterday.... better, but still not where it should be).  i never thought for a second, it would be this hard to smoke on a different smoker.( its like trying to drive a car in england).   practice , makes better, but it makes me bigger(LOL).

   so, for all you locals...  we will be opening second week of april(hopefully).  we will have most normal local fares, like subs and such,, as well as breakfast, and bbq sandwiches(sauce on the side!).  our plan this time is to close each day by three, and have a little time left for a little life outside of work(last time, we worked way too much... 80 hour weeks plus).   mon-sat at first, and eventually down to five days.  
   i look foward to meeting as many  of you that can stop by.
   we have alot of family up here, too.  downingtown, paoli, glen bernie(maryland), wilmington de(close to you, joe), poconos, and more...
     that brings alot of you even closer. (  ibsmokin... my brother lives right down the raod from you. he is a construction company manager, and just finished remodeling the space museum there in huntsville.)
oh yea, i was working in the ephrata applebees.

 thanks again to you all.... see you in side......


----------



## mossymo (Mar 22, 2008)

bassrocker4u2
Glad you joined us, welcome to SMF !!!
I very much enjoyed reading your introduction and look forward to reading about you and your wife's success in the future !!!


----------



## jaynik (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds cool with the new shop.  If you get it going, let us all know.  I'm sure many would love to come sample!


----------



## lc in va (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello Mike, congrats on your new adventure and getting to spend more time with your grandchildren.


----------

